# Pan Flute



## Anne (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone ever played one of these??  I used to play harmonica, and wonder if it's similar.  Love this old hymn, too:

https://youtube.googleapis.com/v/Dy3h6--fMBA&autoplay=1&showinfo=0


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 20, 2013)

Never played one, but I well remember the advertising onslaught many years ago on TV for Zamfir.



Followed of course by his other Gold albums -


----------



## Anne (Aug 20, 2013)

:rofl:

Ahhh; I remember those ads for Zamfir!!!  I did like some of his music; none of the family agreed with me however....


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 20, 2013)

Mmmmm, Pan flutes at short 5 second bursts are tolerable, but long term?  Strictly music to slit wrists by. :ambivalence:


----------



## Michael. (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful music. ﻿ So calming
A very talented man. Thank you so much for sharing this


One of my favourites is *The Lonely Shepherd* by Romanian Gheorghe Zamfir 
(With James Last) 


https://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=dJByeRX004M

.


----------



## Old Hipster (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh man I love the Pan pipes. The most hauntingly beautiful musical ever. It was used to great advantage in the soundtrack of Picnic At Hanging Rock and was also part of the score of Once Upon a Time In America, unless my memory fails me. Ha, like that is ever going to happen.

Oh Box Car Willie anyone..just remembering the ads for his stuff and Slim Witman.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 21, 2013)

Thats just beautiful and as Old Hipster says the most  hauntingly beautiful music ever... so soothing to the mind..
thanks for sharing.. its a keeper..


----------



## Old Hipster (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP1OeuKGZT

Picnic At Hanging Rock


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 21, 2013)

I just can't get over the visualization, whenever anyone mentions "pan flute", of Hercules' old chum Newt following me around tooting his flute and repeating everything he says twice ...

(Newt shows up around 1:15, for those in a hurry)


----------



## That Guy (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Aug 21, 2013)

Ahhh; good to see a few Zamfir fans here.    Lonely Shepherd and Hanging Rock - beautiful....'haunting' in the right word!! 

  Another pretty one:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wsqsOLYFE4


----------

